# Early birthday present to meeee!



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

So considering my birthday is coming up, I decided to get myself a few things. Got some new shoes for the truck, and a new Big Gun for the brute! Best part about the big gun is I got it brand new in box for 240 shipped to my door! Let me know what yall think.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

love the truck. If you decide you dont like the rims I'll trade ya my stock FX4 rims for them :bigok:


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha okay p ill keep that in mind. I don't belive ill be getting rid of them just quite yet. 
But I will say this if you do get you some after market rims any time soon I highly suggest going with a -12 offset. It stuck the wheels out slighly, and it looks great!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

will keep that in mind.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

And ...where did you get a deal like that on a Big Gun?


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

EBay belive it or not. Lol. It was up there for almost two days. I'm surprised no one else claimed it. He said he was on some team sponsored by big gun and this was a extra one they had laying around. He had it labeled Kindda funny. He said it was for a 2005-2012 brute force 650i and 750i. But he also said it was a r series witch is only made for the 400's and 450 2 strokes. And lastly the picture was one he obvioulsy pulled off the internet and it was a r series. I took the risk and said what the hell. Figured I couldn't go wrong with the price. I revived it today and it was infact the proper one for my bike.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ohh man. Sry i.didnt stop by today lol. Enjoying my day off. I gotta to to covington tomorrow so ill swing by and see em in person. Went on my interview today as well. Think it went great just waiting on backround check to clear. Cant wait to get that pipe on tho, and ya reed told me about my bike just now. He said has a nice chip in the rim


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Rims look nice man, I been wanting to buy some for my diesel, but can't find much of anything in a 16.5" 8-bolt rim other than my black wagon wheels.....I run military tires so gotta have the 16.5s, I get a killer deal on them.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks filthy. And I don't blame ya. Don't you run 38s? How many miles do you get out of them?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Who do you buy those military tires from? 100 dollar man?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Got a guy down in Galveston, Tx that I get them from.

.....:thinking: trying to figure out where my previous post disappeared to lol, must've had something in it that it wasn't supposed to have, or my retarded computer ate it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MudInMyBlood Forums - View Single Post - Early birthday present to meeee!

thats the only reply I See in this thread filthy?? no others show up as deleted or anything. just that one, and your last one


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Hmmmm:thinking: thats the one lol. Computer kept freezing up last night, then turned off while I was waiting on that particular post to go through, don't know how it ended up there. Stupid Technology lol.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I looked at getting a set for mine but the 16.5" wheels are hard to come by. That guy 100 dollar man so they call him sells those tires for $100 a piece. I wish all tires were that cheap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats the same price I pay. He also sells the Humvee double-beadlock wheels with the run flats, they wouldn't bolt up to your 1500 though due to being 8 bolt wheels. I randomly find cheap wheels with worn out mud tires on them on Craigslist....just gotta dig a little. I bought a set of 16.5" Black "Rock Crawler" wheels w/chrome center caps(thats what they called them) from 4wheelparts at the beginning of last year for like $250 if I remember correctly, they aren't bad looking, but not flashy and expensive looking either. I got some that were either 9 or 10" wide though and had lots of trouble getting those stiff tires to seat the bead on them so I got rid of em for some 7" wide wheels and had much better luck.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've heard some of those tires should never be worn out by a regular truck. They just ride rough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah thats the Michelens that your talking about, I think the smallest size is like a 49, then 52, and I believe there are a couple more bigger than that. The military runs them on the Hets and some of the other really big toys they have. Ther are for 20" wheels, and I've seen 2 dodge 2500s and a couple big rock crawler jeeps running them so far.....very awesome!

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------

